# Problems with 'Monte Carlo'...



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

So i have a small little bundle of monte carlo that looks to be struggling. I think it may be lack of nutrients combined with strong/too much light. But then again i have no idea. The whole bunch was very vibrant and pearling nicely for a couple weeks. As of today a majority of the plant have darkened and has gone semi transparent. Some leaves have tiny dark green spots it looks like. Also a bit of algae is now visible but barley. Its a fluval v. Pressurized co2 only on for a couple hours during afternoon hours. I've had pearling during the last few hours of lights on for about a week. Using co2 for first time, started a few weeks ago. All other plants seem to be okay. Stock light (newer model) plus a clip on 8" or so finnex planted plus. I used some excel in very small dosage and just started with api leaf zone. The last 2 days ive had lights on for 10 to 11 hours. Usually its around 8. Drop checker and ph test have all been steady. I've got a guppy in there and a betta and some delta guppy fry so im trying to be careful on chemicals. Also i think a fish lifted my patch of monte carlo, (view picture) however the roots are slowly reaching back down to gravel. Should i leave alone or replant? Im not really stuck on my tank set up so rearranging could be done and enjoyed. Its getting worse and worse. Really dont want to lose what i have, any help would be greatly appreciated.

This morning it has became worse.. Best way to describe it is a majority of leaves now are transparent in appearance, turning dull/darker green but still almost transparent.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You need to dose nutrients first off, Excel doesn't provide nutrients and just the Leafzone won't be enough for a high-tech tank. Look into the PPS-Pro fertilisation methodology.
Why do you not run CO2 throughout the light period? You should run it one hour before the lights turn on and turn it off an hour before your lights turn off. Also make your light period consistent. Since the tank is new keep it on for 6 hours to start with.
Another thing you will want to split the Monte Carlo and plant it in smaller clumps, or individual stems. When you plant it in a big clump like that it can cause rotting, and just makes it a bit harder for the Monte Carlo to do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

isn't monte carlo one of the plants that dislikes excel? i may be wrong but I would check on that... some plants really don't like excel and will start to die if you dose it. I know that some smaller variants of anubias and (notoriously) val species are like that...

basically I agree with Opare. you probably have very limited nutrients in the tank. you should DEFINITELY have enough light, especially if you run that for like 10+ hours. start slow because IMO you have a lot of light and the addition of nutrients (NPK) with that few plants might cause algae issues initially.

also, they are right in saying you should plant monte carlo in very small bits across the tank. each little section needs to be able to 'attach' to something (rocks, substrate, etc) and spread on its own. when you plant in larger already-established clumps the whole thing starts to die


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Alright thanks for the advice. And i agree with both of you on planting piece by piece. Ive noticed the middle of that clump wasnt even under gravel. The reason ive been avoiding nutrients is because im not sure on how they effect the fry i have in there at the moment. I currently have flourish,iron potassium, leaf zone api. I originally purchased the seachem fundemental pack off amazon but never used it because i wasnt sure how to cycle them all together or if i even needed them. Im actually thinking about buying that UP Aqua Sand and then replanting everything. Which i will need to do asap.


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

So im getting my new substrate tomorrow and im trying to prep for it. This is for the fluval 5 gallon. Now my monte carlo is still alive however going a bit transparent still. But i also have a decenr amount of what looks to be green bair algae. Its a vut fuzzy now and not very long but consumes certain areas. 

So my question is...is there anything i can do to remove most of it before replanting in my new substrate? Its not pickable, its very small and on delecate areas and small monte carlo leaves and blades of hair grass.


----------

